# A HR-34 / C-31 problem even DirecTV couldn't fix



## jimrobinette (Aug 31, 2007)

So I turn to you.

Last week I traded in three HR-24s (one not connected to a tv, but only used to record stuff) for a HR-34 and C-31. Everything was great, until they disconnected my three HR-24s. When they did this, it turned off Whole Home. Very little impact, but an annoying problem came up.

My C-31 sees and displays everything from the HR-34. I can use the tuners, watch recorded show, record shows...the whole bit. The one and only thing that I can't do from the C-31 is delete shows. So I called DirecTV back, they sent a guy out, and he couldn't fix it. He was on the phone with two levels of tech support for an hour, and they both essentially gave up, and said they had to escalate it. That was Tue and I haven't heard anything.

So, from the HR-34, I can't add a client as Whole Home isn't activated. On the website it says it isn't available to me. Tech support says Whole Home can't be activated because I only have one DVR, and it takes two to activate WH.

Like I said, the C-31 does EVERYTHING, except the ability to delete recorded programs.

So, after being confounded for a week, I turn to you.

For you with the HR-34 and only C-31s, do you have Whole Home activated on yours? Any suggestions?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall the "C31 can't delete" been discussed here last week. Did you try to find that solution here ?


----------



## jimrobinette (Aug 31, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I recall the "C31 can't delete" been discussed here last week. Did you try to find that solution here ?


Yeah, I searched the threads and couldn't find anything. Maybe it has been discussed, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Strog (Dec 20, 2011)

jimrobinette said:


> So I turn to you.
> 
> Last week I traded in three HR-24s (one not connected to a tv, but only used to record stuff) for a HR-34 and C-31. Everything was great, until they disconnected my three HR-24s. When they did this, it turned off Whole Home. Very little impact, but an annoying problem came up.
> 
> ...


I have the HR34 with Whole Home activated ($20-$10 with Auto Pay) and I can do it all as far as DVR options go from the C31 clients including option to delete recorded programs. I do have other issues though, still working with Direct on fixing them....


----------



## osocoloso (Sep 13, 2008)

Under Settings, Whole Home, Share Playlist

There's a setting to allow deletion from other rooms. Is it set properly?


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

Tell them to put the $20 "Advanced Receiver Fee" on there which should include Whole Home service in it.


----------



## jimrobinette (Aug 31, 2007)

osocoloso said:


> Under Settings, Whole Home, Share Playlist
> 
> There's a setting to allow deletion from other rooms. Is it set properly?


Not an option for the HR-34 as Whole Home isn't authorized.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

In order for the C31 to function properly, you must have Whole Home Activated.

Call back and find someone that can activate it for you.

Once activated, make sure sharing is set to ON on the HR34 and deletion is set to ALLOW


----------



## jimrobinette (Aug 31, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> In order for the C31 to function properly, you must have Whole Home Activated.
> 
> Call back and find someone that can activate it for you.
> 
> Once activated, make sure sharing is set to ON on the HR34 and deletion is set to ALLOW


And here is my frustration...DTV says (via three service reps on the phone to the service tech they sent out) that WH can't be activated since there isn't a second DVR.  They all claim (via two calls from me on two from the tech) the C31 doesn't count for WH since it isn't a receiver.

They have all tried to activate WH, to the extent of deauthorizing my gear and reauthorizing it. Frustration.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My understanding is that it takes one DVR and then however many receivers you want to be connected to the DVR to create a Whole Home DVR configuration. 
There are many homes with only 1 DVR.

I think the problem is with the C31 and it's status in the system is not recognized as a receiver / tuner.
If you had an H25 in place of the C31 for instance, they could activate Whole Home DVR service.


----------



## jimrobinette (Aug 31, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If you had an H25 in place of the C31 for instance, they could activate Whole Home DVR service.


That is exactly what tech support is saying. For some reason their system won't recognize the C-31 as a receiver, therefore they can't activate WH. Ugh....:nono:


----------



## Strog (Dec 20, 2011)

jimrobinette said:


> That is exactly what tech support is saying. For some reason their system won't recognize the C-31 as a receiver, therefore they can't activate WH. Ugh....:nono:


I don't have any extra receivers with tuners on my account. Just 1 HR34 and 3 C31 clients and the option for WH is there and activated. Maybe they need to setup new account for you.


----------



## jimrobinette (Aug 31, 2007)

Strog said:


> I don't have any extra receivers with tuners on my account. Just 1 HR34 and 3 C31 clients and the option for WH is there and activated. Maybe they need to setup new account for you.


That is what I'm thinking is going to be the solution....

Thanks for the confirmation that you can have WH and only one DVR.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Will/can they turn on whole home if you ask them to do so in "unsupported" mode?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Will/can they turn on whole home if you ask them to do so in "unsupported" mode?


I think it's something different, but you could be correct.



jimrobinette said:


> That is what I'm thinking is going to be the solution....
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation that you can have WH and only one DVR.


You can't have WHDVR with just a DVR and the Genie is not just a DVR. With that said you should be able to do what it is your wanting to do but something is out of synch.


----------



## jimrobinette (Aug 31, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> I think it's something different, but you could be correct.
> 
> You can't have WHDVR with just a DVR and the Genie is not just a DVR. With that said you should be able to do what it is your wanting to do but something is out of synch.


I agree and that makes perfect sense. And I know people can have a -34 and -31 and have them both work. Some seem to have WH on with just a -34 and -31, so I think it is just that the setup I have is new and they haven't worked through the kinks. And what I want to do really isn't that big of a deal in the big picture.

My frustration is purely with the fact they can't fix it.


----------



## caseyf5 (Mar 22, 2009)

jimrobinette said:


> So I turn to you.
> 
> Last week I traded in three HR-24s (one not connected to a tv, but only used to record stuff) for a HR-34 and C-31. Everything was great, until they disconnected my three HR-24s. When they did this, it turned off Whole Home. Very little impact, but an annoying problem came up.
> 
> ...


Hello jimrobinette,

This problem sounds like a firmware update is needed to the C31, an update to the whole home software or an update for both. You must admit that you have an unusual setup that DirecTV engineers/code writers probably never thought about or if considered this situation a very small problem that they would address when and if it arose.  :nono2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

jimrobinette said:


> Not an option for the HR-34 as Whole Home isn't authorized.


This is the problem. There is a special authorization procedure for C31s. Whole Home does need to be authorized and this person you spoke to doesn't know how to do it.

The problem is most likely not a firmware issue, it is very unlikely it needs to be addressed that way. The problem is that the people at DIRECTV are not activating the C31 properly for you.


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

I just had an install at a friends home of an HR34 and C31, these are the only devices, no whole home, and delete from the C31 works just fine. The installer said that you have to say no to "copy from server" during the install of the client. I have no idea if that was it or not...


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

jimrobinette said:


> So I turn to you.
> 
> Last week I traded in three HR-24s (one not connected to a tv, but only used to record stuff) for a HR-34 and C-31. Everything was great, until they disconnected my three HR-24s. When they did this, it turned off Whole Home. Very little impact, but an annoying problem came up.
> 
> ...


I'm having the exact same problem... STILL working with the techs trying to get it figured out!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The installer is wrong, copy from server works fine. However, he obviously went through the right install procedure if deletion works. New customers get the ARS fee added which includes whole home service.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

This issue will be fixed at a date TBD. A work around is to keep another HD receiver or HD DVR active on the account or wait until the fix goes in.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is the problem. There is a special authorization procedure for C31s. Whole Home does need to be authorized and this person you spoke to doesn't know how to do it.
> 
> The problem is most likely not a firmware issue, it is very unlikely it needs to be addressed that way. The problem is that the people at DIRECTV are not activating the C31 properly for you.





Shades228 said:


> This issue will be fixed at a date TBD. A work around is to keep another HD receiver or HD DVR active on the account or wait until the fix goes in.


So which is it? Is it that CSRs are not activating the C31s properly or is it an issue on D*'s end that will be fixed at a date TBD that requires a workaround of having another DVR on the account?


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

raott said:


> So which is it? Is it that CSRs are not activating the C31s properly or is it an issue on D*'s end that will be fixed at a date TBD that requires a workaround of having another DVR on the account?


I talked to the tech last night and he said that this issue is in the hands of the engineers and they are working on a fix. Sounds like its an issue on D*'s end and he suggested that the fix might be in the form of a software update. He said I would hear back later this week on the solution or else call back later this week on an update. So sounds like we'll have to wait till the engineers figure out the problem.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"keebler21" said:


> I talked to the tech last night and he said that this issue is in the hands of the engineers and they are working on a fix. Sounds like its an issue on D*'s end and he suggested that the fix might be in the form of a software update. He said I would hear back later this week on the solution or else call back later this week on an update. So sounds like we'll have to wait till the engineers figure out the problem.


It is not a software issue. The C31 needs to be activated a certain way in order for Whole Home to be activated on HR34/C31 installs. If the CSR knows what they are doing, it will be done correctly. For those that don't know, like the CSR in the OP's case, it causes issues.

I assume Shades comment about a fix coming is referring to a way that makes it easy for CSRs to do this.

- Merg


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

The Merg said:


> It is not a software issue. The C31 needs to be activated a certain way in order for Whole Home to be activated on HR34/C31 installs. If the CSR knows what they are doing, it will be done correctly. For those that don't know, like the CSR in the OP's case, it causes issues.
> 
> I assume Shades comment about a fix coming is referring to a way that makes it easy for CSRs to do this.
> 
> - Merg


Yes your probably right - the tech tried adding whole home to my account again last night also, just to see if it would work and he said it still wasn't working for whatever reason... so must wait for the engineers to fix this. I'm not sure why he mentioned a software update, but maybe he was meaning on there end?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually, I'm sad to say, but it's a common way that CSRs will get you off the phone, promising that an update will fix it and all you have to do is sit back. They've been using that one for years.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

It would be nice if one of the knowledgeable DirecTV employees who frequents this forum would post the CSR instructions for activating this properly. I remember back when whole home went from Beta to official and some of us needed to get the "unsupported whole home" turned on. Someone posted the specific procedure that the CSR needed to follow.

I was able to walk the CSR that I was working with step by step through the different screens, using that "script" in order to get setup properly.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been assured it will be fixed on the back end rather quickly and that some of the relevant systems are already updated.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've been assured it will be fixed on the back end rather quickly and that some of the relevant systems are already updated.


So the tech telling me the engineers are working on a fix and should be available in the next few days is a true statement.

Overall strange issue and something you would think would be an easy fix but things must be pretty technical on the back end of D*'s operation. Would be interesting to see how everything works behind the scenes as I'm someone that works in the IT field.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The Merg said:


> It is not a software issue. The C31 needs to be activated a certain way in order for Whole Home to be activated on HR34/C31 installs. If the CSR knows what they are doing, it will be done correctly. For those that don't know, like the CSR in the OP's case, it causes issues.
> 
> I assume Shades comment about a fix coming is referring to a way that makes it easy for CSRs to do this.
> 
> - Merg


It is a software issue actually. It will impact people who activated their account prior to the price change this year and remove all equipment on the account except a Genie and the client(s). Agents have no impact on this at all so it's not like there's a konami code they have to enter before they update it or you don't get the special features.

The ETA of the next few days is extremely optimistic but I do know that it's in the hands of the people who can get it resolved.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"caseyf5" said:


> Hello jimrobinette,
> 
> This problem sounds like a firmware update is needed to the C31, an update to the whole home software or an update for both. You must admit that you have an unusual setup that DirecTV engineers/code writers probably never thought about or if considered this situation a very small problem that they would address when and if it arose.  :nono2:


I see nothing unusual about his setup at all. And his current setup with a genie and genie clients will soon be the normal install going forward.


----------



## jimrobinette (Aug 31, 2007)

Sounds like it is something at the HQ. Thanks to all and especially to Shades for getting some clarity on this.

It is easy to live with a problem (however small it may be) if you know someone is actively working on a solution.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

I'm having a HR34 and a C31 installed tomorrow at our vacation house. Is there anything I can do to make sure this gets set up properly?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> It is a software issue actually. It will impact people who activated their account prior to the price change this year and remove all equipment on the account except a Genie and the client(s). Agents have no impact on this at all so it's not like there's a konami code they have to enter before they update it or you don't get the special features.
> 
> The ETA of the next few days is extremely optimistic but I do know that it's in the hands of the people who can get it resolved.


By software issue, I was referring to the firmware with the receivers and by a fix for the CSR's, I was referring to a system fix on the CSR's systems, so I think we are on the same page, even though I didn't say it clearly.

- Merg


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bakers12 said:


> I'm having a HR34 and a C31 installed tomorrow at our vacation house. Is there anything I can do to make sure this gets set up properly?


Perhaps reading reports here ....


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps reading reports here ....


I read the thread. Shades indicates I may not have to worry (in post #31) since I'm activating after the price increase. I was hoping for something I could do tomorrow to be pro-active.


----------



## jimrobinette (Aug 31, 2007)

bakers12 said:


> I'm having a HR34 and a C31 installed tomorrow at our vacation house. Is there anything I can do to make sure this gets set up properly?


Pure speculation here....

I betting the issue I have is caused by the fact that I had multiple DVRs and then added a HR-34/C-31 and removed all other previous gear.

A clean install might be different. Again, pure speculation.

Seems like the issue is identified and is being worked on.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

It got set up properly for me today.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"bakers12" said:


> It got set up properly for me today.


Excellent!


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

There have been new customers getting setup and whole home has not been authorized so im not sure it has anything to do with "before the price change". Example- New customer installed 10-25-12 1 HR34 and 3 C31 clients get it activated and clients cannot delete go to menu and whole home is not authorized it said to call cst service. Call and they tell me its not needed for this setup and cannot be added.


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

FYI, original thread here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=209594

I thought, as you'll see by that they had solved my problem. However, I recently discovered a bogus DVR (which I didn't have) listed on my account. I called and had that removed, and boom - WHDVR gone again.

So, they "fixed" it for me before by adding a DVR to my account.

Spent another hour on the phone today and they "assured" me that it's being worked on and will just magically start working one day.

I'm pretty doubtful of this happening without requiring some action on my part.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"swaits" said:


> FYI, original thread here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=209594
> 
> I thought, as you'll see by that they had solved my problem. However, I recently discovered a bogus DVR (which I didn't have) listed on my account. I called and had that removed, and boom - WHDVR gone again.
> 
> ...


It will happen, and honestly I doubt there is anything you personally could do to make it happen any faster. This isn't something they are going to let sit.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have an open case with D*TV about this and my case manager from D*TV has been calling me about twice a week on a status update and telling me they are still working on this issue. They have told me like Swaits has said that if there was another receiver on the account this wouldn't be an issue. Anyways if I get any update from my case manager I will pass it along... but sounds like they are actively working on the problem.

Side note - has anyone else had random issues with there C31 Client... Some days when I turn the TV on the screen is locked, like it is paused. Once I turn the channel it is then fine. Other times I have had it where the guide or settings menu would not show up. It just goes to a black screen with the mini tv view in the corner like it is loading but never shows up - I've had to reset in order to correct. Good thing it only takes a couple minutes to reboot. Had a few other weird issues but I'm sure they are working on getting these kinks out.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

So is it possible to add a C31 without adding the Whole Home fee? Will it work at all without Whole Home being activiated on the account? I don't care if I can't delete recordings. I just want to know if it will work at all at this time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mdavej said:


> So is it possible to add a C31 without adding the Whole Home fee? Will it work at all without Whole Home being activiated on the account? I don't care if I can't delete recordings. I just want to know if it will work at all at this time.


Yes it works for the $6/month fee. It's the remote delete that needs either MRV or the newer [packaged] ARS fee.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Yes it works for the $6/month fee. It's the remote delete that needs either MRV or the newer [packaged] ARS fee.


Sweet! Thanks VOS! Time to go shopping.


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

Any updates on this?


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

swaits said:


> Any updates on this?


I heard from my case manager the other night... he said they are still working on this and that he will call me weekly until it is fixed. He said that if he hears of a fix before he would call me right away.

He also suggested that the fix could be a software update that would just enable deleting from the C31 and NOT needed the whole home service for this feature. So we'll see what happens I guess.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

keebler21 said:


> I heard from my case manager the other night... he said they are still working on this and that he will call me weekly until it is fixed. He said that if he hears of a fix before he would call me right away.
> 
> He also suggested that* the fix could be* a software update that would just enable deleting from the C31 and NOT needed the whole home service for this feature. So we'll see what happens I guess.


It "could be", but this would also reduce their monthly charges too, so I'd bet it would be a last resort.

Tweaking their system, to allow the C31 to meet the minimum requirement for MRV, seems like a much more likely outcome.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

We are visiting our daughter and son in law in Ohio. They just had an HR34 and five C-31 clients installed Friday October 26. I just checked and Whole home is activated and working. Can delete from C31 clients.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So many clients ... Why ? You can use more then 3 ?


----------



## haddock (Oct 30, 2012)

We have a similar situation...

Can't use more than 3 at a time, and I'm fine with that since we almost never use more than 2 at a time anyway. But we have more than 3 TVs. I want to be able to choose which of the TVs I watch, so need them all to be capable of accessing the H34.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> So many clients ... Why ? You can use more then 3 ?


They have six TVs in different rooms in the house and want to be able to watch on any of them when they choose. Not all of them at the same time. They really have no idea how to properly use a DVR and the HR34 will be fine for them without any additional tuners or DVRs. In almost a week they only have one Series Link and one recorded program. We had to go to our trailer to watch all of the shows we have been missing staying at their home.


----------



## bsherrill (Nov 8, 2012)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The installer is wrong, copy from server works fine. However, he obviously went through the right install procedure if deletion works. New customers get the ARS fee added which includes whole home service.


How can I get my C31 installed properly so it will delete?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bsherrill said:


> How can I get my C31 installed properly so it will delete?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

If you cannot delete from your C31, you most likely do not have Whole Home turned on for your account. Check your account on-line and see if it is active. On your bill, you should either have a $3 charge for Whole Home or you might have a $20 charge for an Advanced Receiver Fee, which includes Whole Home in it.

If you don't have either of those fees or the website does not show that Whole Home is activated, you will need to call DirecTV and have a CSR get that taken care of for you. If you do have Whole Home active, you can try performing an Authorization Refresh of your receivers.

- Merg


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone have any updates as to when we'll be able to activate whole home service for us that have HR-34 & C-31's?


----------



## swaits (Oct 15, 2012)

keebler21 said:


> Anyone have any updates as to when we'll be able to activate whole home service for us that have HR-34 & C-31's?


I emailed the DTV person mentioned in another of these threads directly. Two days later a guy calls me and adds WH to my account like it's nothing. Everything works now. Go figure.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, you should be able to do it now, for any account.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Good to know. Last update I had from the tech was that when it is fixed I would be able to manually add the whole home service via directv's website under my account settings but it still says "not eligible", I suppose I'll have to call and have them add it for me. 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, that should do it! I just read in another thread someone who'd done just that.


----------

